# 2004 rapido 966m



## fishaway (Jan 13, 2008)

hi all any help appreciatted passenger side door electric window motor needs replacing cost nearly £400 any advice where to get spare parts cheaper


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*window motor*

400£ a rip off. this will be a standard motor from the base vehicle , have you tried a motor factor . it is the motor thats gone! as often its the door switch .or just contacts .check you have voltage at motor terminals


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: window motor*



silversurfa said:


> 400£ a rip off. this will be a standard motor from the base vehicle , have you tried a motor factor . it is the motor thats gone! as often its the door switch .or just contacts .check you have voltage at motor terminals


Good idea to check voltage first.

Unfortunately some of these window winder motors come complete with all the mechanism and are extremely expensive (too much so in my view) try getting a Range Rover one!!

Regards


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the 'm' in '966m' denotes a Mercedes Benz base vehicle and they're not known for selling cheap spare parts, even for vans.

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think the 'm' in '966m' denotes a Mercedes Benz base vehicle and they're not known for selling cheap spare parts, even for vans.
> 
> Andy


Hi :lol: 
In a survey some 18 months ago it was found that that the Mercedes chassis, for regular bits and pieces, was second cheapest, second to that of the Ford chassis! Front bumper £150 including VAT!
regards
Richard


----------



## fishaway (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: window motor*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> silversurfa said:
> 
> 
> > 400£ a rip off. this will be a standard motor from the base vehicle , have you tried a motor factor . it is the motor thats gone! as often its the door switch .or just contacts .check you have voltage at motor terminals
> ...


yes it apppears that it comes complete with all mechaninisms i have had it checked with an auto electrical repair company suppose this is the problem with limited importers probably excellent markup thanks for advice


----------

